# ANyone have any old morse Keys?



## corrm9 (Sep 23, 2006)

Looking for an old Marconi 365 variety morse key. Always had a drawer full of them in the old days, and now they seem as rare as rocking horse shxx. Would appreciate anyone knowing where I can buy one - for a reasonable cost!


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

These appear fairly frequently on e-Bay. Depends on your definition of reasonable! They often go for anything up to £300, dependent on model and condition.

gwzm


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

gwzm said:


> These appear fairly frequently on e-Bay. Depends on your definition of reasonable! They often go for anything up to £300, dependent on model and condition.
> 
> gwzm


Indeed,there was an ex RN one for sale recently it was about £200.

geoff


----------

